# Artificial Grass



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

can u use artificial grass in vivs? is it heat resistant enough for mats / lamps etc. if so what kind can u get and from where?

cheers 

:2thumb:


----------



## Mat314 (Mar 27, 2009)

Orangest77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can u use artificial grass in vivs? is it heat resistant enough for mats / lamps etc. if so what kind can u get and from where?
> 
> ...


Yes you can use Astroturf in vivs, it is fine with a heat mat underneath or with a bulb over the top. It's a good idea to have two pieces cut to size so that you can wash one and hang it out to dry whilst putting the other in the viv. Hope this helps.
Matt


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

where can u get astro turf from at good prices and without buying a big load of it?


----------



## dean357 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, is it ok to use astroturf for Bearded Dragons?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i use it for my chams


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Found this earlier today.....

http://expressgrass.com/index.php


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

I have heard that Aldi or Lidl's were doing it?? Might be worth a try? 
Also as mentioned you would need 2 pieces, 1 in and 1 out!!


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

nice one, ill have a look


----------

